# Hi everyone new boarder here.



## tributine (Dec 30, 2016)

Hi everyone!

Just picked up the sport and am on my way to my 5th session on Cypress Mountain BC!

So far I've gotten my heels and toes, and I'm working on my S-carve however I find it difficult to maintain the S-carve at highspeeds without washing out.
I also noticed that after my last session my back quad was sore significantly more than usual. I think I may have developed a habit of relying on my back leg too much when carving.

Ah well I hope to learn more from you all and take my skills to the next level!


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Welcome to the forum.

Sounds like you have figured out your sore back leg problem.
One issue with beginners is a habit of leaning toward the back of the board, which is essentially driven by a desire to lean away from the slope of the hill. For beginners, this is a comfort thing as it gives the illusion of greater board control.
This is illusory though, as the rider is removing the front part of the board from contact with the snow, leaving a much smaller base with which to ride.

Concentrate on keeping your body perpendicular to the slope on which you are riding.
This may feel like you are leaning downhill, though you are in fact just being balance front to back with the hill.
You should feel more control over your entire board, not just the back.

Good luck!


----------



## tributine (Dec 30, 2016)

Thanks for the tips, I will definitely keep those in mind and implement them the next time I ride. You've hit home, there are times where I feel uncomfortable doing something mostly due to fear and that causes my movements to be much slower and more forced. I've got to work on seeing the mountain slope as a helper rather than a threat.


----------



## XxGoGirlxX (Jan 15, 2016)

Good insight there I have also found that FEAR is my greatest enemy as well and as soon as I conquered the fear, my progression took off in a big way. Welcome to the forum and good luck!


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

come down to bakes some saturday and meet up for a few laps

A few years ago, I was at the stage of fear of going too fast, being in the backseat and being too slow to get on the nose which was causing washouts...especially on heelside. A couple of things that helped was to keep my leading shoulder pointed down the fall line and the mental thing of focusing on anticipation or pre moving to the next carve...that is not waiting for it...but making it happen...so you focus on the next turn instead of the fear and where you are at that moment of the carve. high speed carving happens fast so you got to be thinking/looking/forward focused on the next or a couple carves ahead of where you are.


----------

